# Pronunciation of Arctic



## SeaBreeze (Mar 25, 2015)

The dictionary shows that the C in Arctic should be pronounced, just around ten years ago I've consciously said the C sound in Arctic.  Before, for years, I just said Artic...luckily I rarely ever had to use the word in conversation.  Have you always pronounced it the the hard C or K sound?


----------



## oakapple (Mar 25, 2015)

I have always said it as ArCtic SeaBreeze.:cool-new:


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 25, 2015)

Same as Oakapple I have always pronounced it ArCtic


----------

